# Is the 2.1 Brose motor on the 2020 Levo Turbo that much better?



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Looking at a very lightly used 2019 Turbo Levo, but wondering if the 2.1 Brose in the 2020 is enough better to make the 2019 unworthy?

Whose had experience on both?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Here's a good read about Specialized, they extended the warranty on 2019 - 2020 ebikes to 4yrs and the warranty is transferable. From my understanding the motors are the same, but the software has been updated to make the motors more reliable. 
https://www.emtbforums.com/communit...ll-2019-20-levo-kenevo-with-2-1-motors.14500/


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

That’s good to know. That means the one I’m looking at already has the 2.1 motor (he thinks it actually is a 2020 purchased in late 2019) and now has a 4 year warranty. 

That helps make the decision easier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

The 2.1 Brose is still a very impressive motor with 90nm of torque. Specialized Mission Control APP has so much options to choose from. I know you'll enjoy that 2019 Levo!


----------



## warpdwhim (Sep 14, 2020)

All 2019 Levo's came with the 2.1 motor afaik. Some people are still having issues even with the updated programming.
My '19 had zero issues with motor at 3500kms but 5 - YES 5 batteries.


----------

